# 20 feet



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My dad measured my pumpkin vine is 20 feet long and starting to fruit i also have a 1 foot vine It is awesome I finally found a practical use for aquarium water so any of you gardeners out there ad fertilizer to old water then pour into garden.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks for the tip! =D*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes are fish will be in clean water and are plants will grow big genius also you could grow lettuce and certain tiny animals bettas love grow on the leaves in water like lettuce put in water small culture also you could keep otos and grow Zuchinia on aquarium water then feed the fruit which is organic to them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We can use are fish water to grow our fish food.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That is some serious length lol. hopefully you get nice sized pumpkins by Halloween!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah my vine is gonna get some water in the morning next season maybe some zuchinia my otos would love it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah freshwater fish seem to really like zucchini, no matter what they are. I might have to blanch some for my fish, they may like that, not the bettas of course lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Peas would be good to grow too in case the Betta is constipated or as a snack.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Using fish water on plants is a great idea. We grew pumpkins a long time ago when I was a kid in the dark ages. lol My brother made 6 pumpkin pies out of one of them.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

haha very cool I always pour out the water I Siphon around my palm tree.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah its a good idea.


----------

